# Curious about Super-DMZ



## yeahduderad (Nov 9, 2010)

hello everybody. 

basically heres my question. (this is intended for users of Super-DMZ or people educated on the product i guess.)

i'm 22 yr old male, i'm 6 foot tall, weigh about 155 pounds. im not out of shape but im not in great shape. ive always had trouble gaining muscle for some reason but heres my question. 

if i was to take Super-DMZ for about 2 weeks, maybe 3, at ONLY 10mg a day, and lifting weights consistently along with taking whey protein shakes and creatine would i see a slightly significant difference in my muscle tone?

and also by taking only 10mg a day for 2 to 3 weeks, what are the risks of side effects - i.e. acne, gyno, balding, back pumps, and things of that sort. i was thinking by keeping the dosage low i could avoid all that.
(and also what would be required for a PCT)

thoughts?


----------



## big dog123 (Nov 9, 2010)

im still wondering if these products are worth the money! someone will chime in


----------



## ROID (Nov 9, 2010)

It's in my sig. So it must be good


----------



## SUPERFLY1234 (Nov 9, 2010)

it works but, kind of expensive for a 30 days supply. i rather get real get instead.


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 9, 2010)

You can gain 10lbs easy on DMZ if your nutrition, training and recovery are dialed in.


----------



## yeahduderad (Nov 9, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> You can gain 10lbs easy on DMZ if your nutrition, training and recovery are dialed in.



well any info on the possibility of side effects on just 10mg a day? for about 2 1/2 weeks?


----------



## big dog123 (Nov 9, 2010)

ROID said:


> It's in my sig. So it must be good


 doesnt say much, could be getting rewarded for advertisement.


----------



## ROID (Nov 9, 2010)

big dog123 said:


> doesnt say much, could be getting rewarded for advertisement.



I own the board.


----------



## brandon123 (Nov 9, 2010)

big dog123 said:


> doesnt say much, could be getting rewarded for advertisement.


 


ROID said:


> I own the board.


 


*LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! thats priceless*


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 9, 2010)

yeahduderad said:


> well any info on the possibility of side effects on just 10mg a day? for about 2 1/2 weeks?


 Some guys get lethargic or lose their appetite as well as sex drive but 10mg daily is a pretty low dose. In fact it may be too low.


----------



## yeahduderad (Nov 9, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> Some guys get lethargic or lose their appetite as well as sex drive but 10mg daily is a pretty low dose. In fact it may be too low.



side effects dont sound to bad, im just worried about like visible side effects - like ance and balding (i dont wanna go bald, im to young lol)

i agree it is very low dosage - its just that i assume lower dosage is better for less side effects, which is what im super paranoid about

(maybe 10mg first week and a half, then 20mg for the second week and a half)


----------



## MrRockstar (Nov 10, 2010)

Iin my oppinion if you're going to run it 2 1/2 weeks you might as well finish out the cycle, at the begining of week 2 you'll just be starting to feel a difference. If you even feel one with 10mgs that is.
I weigh less then you (177 now) and I take 30 mgs a day. I felt it at the begining of this week (week 2). The sides arent bad at all so far, I get headaches every once in a while, my appetite is a little sluggish as is my sex drive. I was told I didnt need an anti estrogen for this cycle which may have been a mistake because the other day my nipples where sore and someone commented I was getting man boobs.


----------



## yeahduderad (Nov 10, 2010)

MrRockstar said:


> Iin my oppinion if you're going to run it 2 1/2 weeks you might as well finish out the cycle, at the begining of week 2 you'll just be starting to feel a difference. If you even feel one with 10mgs that is.
> I weigh less then you (177 now) and I take 30 mgs a day. I felt it at the begining of this week (week 2). The sides arent bad at all so far, I get headaches every once in a while, my appetite is a little sluggish as is my sex drive. I was told I didnt need an anti estrogen for this cycle which may have been a mistake because the other day my nipples where sore and someone commented I was getting man boobs.



have you already done a cycle of Super-DMZ before? are you on your 2nd cycle? - 
and i guess it effects everybody differently, but i definitely dont want to see any 'gyno' side effects, im just so paranoid when it comes to this stuff


----------



## ATyler (Nov 10, 2010)

MrRockstar said:


> Iin my oppinion if you're going to run it 2 1/2 weeks you might as well finish out the cycle, at the begining of week 2 you'll just be starting to feel a difference. If you even feel one with 10mgs that is.
> I weigh less then you (177 now) and I take 30 mgs a day. I felt it at the begining of this week (week 2). The sides arent bad at all so far, I get headaches every once in a while, my appetite is a little sluggish as is my sex drive. I was told I didnt need an anti estrogen for this cycle which may have been a mistake because the other day my nipples where sore and someone commented I was getting man boobs.


 
Fuck man thats not good one of the biggest things that had me sold on dmz was not needing an anti estrogen


----------



## AznTomahawk (Nov 11, 2010)

Doesnt sound like u should run it Imo. At 6' and only 155 obviously u have some natural room to grow. Plus the dosing and cycle length r pretty weak. Might not even start noticing anything because u dont give it enough time. Then when u r about to u jump into PCT. I would say give trying to up ur calories a go. Because if u cant force urself to eat more u will just end up losing any weight u gain on cycle.


----------



## Fanboy (Dec 1, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> Some guys get lethargic or lose their appetite as well as sex drive but 10mg daily is a pretty low dose. In fact it may be too low.


This has happen to me BAD and I am pretty pissed off about it. Don't do it



MrRockstar said:


> Iin my oppinion if you're going to run it 2 1/2 weeks you might as well finish out the cycle, at the begining of week 2 you'll just be starting to feel a difference. If you even feel one with 10mgs that is.
> I weigh less then you (177 now) and I take 30 mgs a day. I felt it at the begining of this week (week 2). The sides arent bad at all so far, I get headaches every once in a while, my appetite is a little sluggish as is my sex drive. I was told I didnt need an anti estrogen for this cycle which may have been a mistake because the other day my nipples where sore and someone commented I was getting man boobs.


I am in the same boat as you.. except I was on an anti estrogen. Now I am trying to FIX whats happen to me. I will NEVER do super DMZ again. I'm going back on Tri Methyl X, I had great results and had zero sides.


----------



## dsc123 (Dec 2, 2010)

Yhduderad- you should have a look into 1-andro rx it's milder but has hardly any sides


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 2, 2010)

Weird, I have been on DMZ 3 weeks with zero sides except my strength shooting up. I did stay on my TRT so the testosterone along side it may be helping me keep my libido.


----------



## ATyler (Dec 2, 2010)

Fanboy said:


> This has happen to me BAD and I am pretty pissed off about it. Don't do it
> 
> 
> I am in the same boat as you.. except I was on an anti estrogen. Now I am trying to FIX whats happen to me. I will NEVER do super DMZ again. I'm going back on Tri Methyl X, I had great results and had zero sides.


 
Im currently on 30 mg ed and my sex drive is the same but sex it self isn't as enjoyable as usual


----------



## eastwoodmuscle (Dec 2, 2010)

running dimethazine with supplemental testosterone is way different than running the compound solo without any form of test.

even if you never said you didn't have any sides, feel great, and libido was gtg, i'd still predict this with using even 250mg of test e/w.

run this compound with no test, at 30mg e/d and I dont think alot would like it, esp if your sensitive to low estrogen, only reason i'd recomend it without an aromatizable compound is if one were using it on a cut or recom cycle.

but any how, to answer the op's question, 10mg wont be enough to cause a dramatic anabolic effect, but will be enough to  help with decreasing estrogen, adding some minor strength gains, and decrease b/f, but dont expect to gain any significan lean muscle tissue.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 2, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> Weird, I have been on DMZ 3 weeks with zero sides except my strength shooting up. I did stay on my TRT so the testosterone along side it may be helping me keep my libido.



same here, I am only on day 4 of Super-DMZ Rx at 30mg daily and I have had ZERO side effects so far.


----------



## flash89912 (Dec 2, 2010)

Hmm I haven't tried Super-DMZ yet but I'm on my second week of my second cycle of another dymethazine. Doing 30mg daily....have just about all the sides....lethargy...low appetite..low libido...headaches. Hair loss isn't an issue for me....have a full set of hair and it dont seem to be going anywhere. I'm very prone to acne but been using 9gm a day of B5 and that keeps me clear even on dymethazine. This stuff works though...strength through the roof already on week 2. Last cycle I gained about 15lbs of lean mass and kept 10lbs. Definitely need an Anti-Estrogen (I also did a natural test booster) for PCT...this stuff makes your balls disappear right away..lol

Super-DMZ is a little pricey....which is why I ended up going with another source...but dymethazine is some strong shit and it definitely works. You definitely need to do your research and take the proper cycle supplements and do a proper PCT....or you will have issues when you get off this stuff. This stuff isn't a joke!

I also tried 1-Andro RX in the past...gained a little bit of mass on that...nothing compared to dymeth, strength didn't compare either, but it gave me no sides aside from a little acne flareup and being horny as hell. Probably better to start with...


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 2, 2010)

flash89912 said:


> Hmm I haven't tried Super-DMZ yet but I'm on my second week of my second cycle of another dymethazine. Doing 30mg daily....have just about all the sides....lethargy...low appetite..low libido...headaches. Hair loss isn't an issue for me....have a full set of hair and it dont seem to be going anywhere. I'm very prone to acne but been using 9gm a day of B5 and that keeps me clear even on dymethazine. This stuff works though...strength through the roof already on week 2. Last cycle I gained about 15lbs of lean mass and kept 10lbs. Definitely need an Anti-Estrogen (I also did a natural test booster) for PCT...this stuff makes your balls disappear right away..lol
> 
> Super-DMZ is a little pricey....which is why I ended up going with another source...but dymethazine is some strong shit and it definitely works. You definitely need to do your research and take the proper cycle supplements and do a proper PCT....or you will have issues when you get off this stuff. This stuff isn't a joke!
> 
> I also tried 1-Andro RX in the past...gained a little bit of mass on that...nothing compared to dymeth, strength didn't compare either, but it gave me no sides aside from a little acne flareup and being horny as hell. Probably better to start with...


 You might try adding a low dose of testosterone. It will really help with libido, energy and mood not to mention a little more horsepower.


----------



## klc9100 (Dec 3, 2010)

i'm on day 3 and i'm good other than some headaches.


----------



## Frank7919 (Dec 3, 2010)

I'm going on day 5 of dmz stacked with 1andro rx everything is still gtg 
I saw my work out partner put on 12lbs with super dmz stacked with andro 
This stuff worked great for him and he had no sides at 20mg a day for
4 weeks


----------



## eastwoodmuscle (Dec 3, 2010)

I found drinking more water would help with the headaches from running dimethazine. one could also try using a tablet of asprin as well.


----------

